# Semen tank preferences?



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm debating on whether to keep getting new bucks every couple years or just buy a semen tank and learn to do AI. That way I could have unlimited options without having a collection of stinky live bucks.  What semen tanks do you use/recommend? After the initial investment in equipment, how much does it cost to refill the nitrogen? For those who have used both live service and AI, which do you prefer?

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

My hubby and I are the Representative for our area for ABS Global (a cattle A.I. company) and 50% of our customers tanks are MVE XC-20's they are the best sellers. They aren't too heavy even when full of liquid nitrogen and semen. The older tanks are still good tanks but are very heavy when full of nitrogen. New are pretty pricey around $550.00 last time I called for a price. We charged $190.00 a year for 1 tank refill for a full year and that's filling it every 2 months. If you buy an old one make sure it's been maintained with liquid nitrogen it's not really good for them to go dry and sit. We haven't A.I'd any goats yet but have talked about trying with a few does this fall. Almost all our cattle A.I. supplies will work with the goats we just have a few things to purchase yet.


----------

